# Building of a Knight Paladin



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

The cockpit isn't actually glued together, since I want to paint the interior first. But it sits nicely enough. I intend to put a Land Raider power plant on the back of the main body once the funds become available to get one. I'd like to add something to the end of the knight battle cannon as well.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

looks really good so far, nice conversion


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks awesome, I think the gun is too long though, I suggest slicing ad the first bevel mark.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yes very good indeed!

though the teeth on the chain blade wotchamacallit seem too big to me - they are bigger than the space at the 'wrist' would allow for the teeth to pass through


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I had thought about that with the teeth. But unfortunately couldn't come up with a solution except to say that the teeth don't actually 'chainsaw' around. They move at high speeds back and forth, and up and down, in their own space.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

looks awesome, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Chainblade teeth adjusted. I realize there is a gap between the blade and the motor, and that will be filled in once I'm happy with the blade itself.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting project.

I started totaling up the kits used and the cost but got scared off.lol.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

~laughs~ Thanks for the laugh Vash.. yeah... fortunately for me I had a number of the bits sitting around in my bits box already unused. Namely the cannon, the bike wheel wells and the dreadnought arms. So the only things I really needed to get new was a Defiler kit, a Sentinel kit and the other little odds and ends. I should have a LR power plant in route to truly finish it off, assuming it'll fit like I think it will (if I doesn't, then it goes to my RT Land Raider, ala Blaine). 

But yeah... if I ever wanted to make a 2nd one the cost would be rather prohibitive all things considered.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it, going to try my hand at a bunch of chaos knights once i get this be damned cast off.I like your design. I think it would look good if you filled the gap between the cockpit and the defiler torso.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

If I changed the cockpit joining at all, I'd probably just remove it carefully and trim away the remaining part of the battle cannon to make the joining part completely flush flat. However personally I kind of like the little bit of neck to it. 

I'd love to make a squad of these, but we play Apoc so rarely I don't think its worth investing in to make more then one. Making this one mainly cause... well... wanted to see if I could and wanted something big and unique in my army. Cause honestly with the cost it would involve to make a new one I could just buy a Baneblade and convert it to a Felblade. Though having *Knight* Paladins in a army called the Aesir Knights is rather fitting I think.

Now when my girlfriend and I get a bigger place, if I really do set up a gaming room and have my own area to host 40k and Apoc games... thats another story.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool looking model, look forward to seeing it done.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, an update post. The Land Raider Power Plant ended up being to big, which is a blessing in its own way. But I ended up using a Land Raider Power Plant all the same :laugh: Just not the new one. Plus a few additions to it.

The cockpit still isn't glued together, since the interior isn't painted yet.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Cockpit interior painted so I could truly finish assembly. Made sure to get some unpainted Conversion pics taken for the next Conversion contest.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

I've heard of knights a little bit before, are they just small titans? Or are they actually piloted by "knights" of the imperium?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

They are mini titans. Something planetary governors and such are much more likely to be able to call in to assist them rather then Warhounds, Reavers, Warlords, etc


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

From the front this looks great and I think my orks need to build one of these. From the side though the cockpit seems out of place. I almost want to move the cockpit up top like a head on the shoulders.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, I can't wait to see that thing in person. Sometime, we're going to have to arrange an Apocalypse game, once I've got my Reaver built, and just squash some folks under the heavy foot of the Collegio Titanica.




julio d said:


> I've heard of knights a little bit before, are they just small titans? Or are they actually piloted by "knights" of the imperium?


Knights are similar to titans, but they're much smaller. They're used by the Adeptus Mechanicus to guard the agri-worlds which supply food to the Forge Worlds. It's easier to patrol a wide area with something like that than a tank, if you think about it. When the Adeptus Mechanicus goes to war, it may call upon a number of Knights from nearby agri-worlds if need be; although generally, the only times they're needed is when the Skitarii require Titan support, but the terrain is inhibitive to deploying a cohort of Titans. Ultimately, a Warhound isn't that much bigger than a Knight, but sometimes, it's enough of a difference that the Warhound would sink into the mire where a lighter vehicle wouldn't, or can't navigate dense urban sprawl where a Knight could.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll make sure to bring it with next time I can get there. This Friday is definitely no go, but gonna see if the girlfriend will be cool with me using her car next Friday.

And it would be worth the reaction to see the faces of the others when we deploy and put down 2 true Titans, a Knight and your baneblade.

I'm thinking about selling my Chaos army... considering I barely ever play it (and could use the money for car repairs) and using the RT Land Raider I had set aside for it and convert it into a Helios.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Just me but it apears the cockpit is rather vulnerable. and outhere.
may add a couple hydrolic pistons contecting the cockpit, on on each side sort of thing to make the head move back and forth(though it would not actually move.)
maybe some extra armour there.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Odd... didn't get notice of that reply.

Yeah, the cockpit would seem exposed. But you have to remember while these things arn't full sized titans they still do employ Void Shields.

Though if/when I made a second one I'd probably use the Steel Legion bits to make a more protected cockpit. This one was honestly a prototype to see how it'd work out. Overall I'm happy with it.

Painting has commenced:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

great work. and holy [email protected] show some of the pics of when the painting is finished


----------

